# Is a cricket the same size as my sling ok



## JohnWhite (Dec 15, 2015)

I've got a P.irminia sling and gave her a cricket the same size as she is that ok or should I kill it and give it to her?

Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Dec 15, 2015)

JohnWhite said:


> I've got a P.irminia sling and gave her a cricket the same size as she is that ok or should I kill it and give it to her?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk


ive been told, as long as the sling isn't in pre molt, or recent molt it's ok. If it doesn't kill and eat it fast, I'd remove it. 
Actually, I wouldn't risk a live one the same size. I'd pre kill it and drop it in for the sling. I do have a couple slings that wrestle and kill crickets their size, but they're used to it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GG80 (Dec 15, 2015)

Everything SpiderDad said. Why risk it? Just crush the cricket's head, it will still writhe so the sling will be aware of its presence but there is no risk if it doesn't want to eat.


----------



## Hydrazine (Dec 15, 2015)

My cca 0.7cm body length P.ornata absolutely destroyed a cricket roughly its body size. Guess the little bugger was hungry after molting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Dec 16, 2015)

Yeah, with some species at small sizes I would never feed such a large prey item....on the other hand, there are many species, hungrier, more aggressive species, that I wouldn't think twice about offering such prey...Psalmopeous species certainly qualify.   I generally start giving adult crickets to such species at 1.5-2"...believe me, its over quick.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EulersK (Dec 16, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Yeah, with some species at small sizes I would never feed such a large prey item....on the other hand, there are many species, hungrier, more aggressive species, that I wouldn't think twice about offering such prey...Psalmopeous species certainly qualify.   I generally start giving adult crickets to such species at 1.5-2"...believe me, its over quick.


+1
It certainly depends on the species. Any of the brachys, for instance, would have quite a bit of trouble taking down prey their size. But something like an A. geniculata or H. maculata? Don't worry about it. Think of it like this - how potent is the venom of the spider you're feeding? The majority of arboreals have fairly strong venom, and the prey will stop fighting pretty quickly. A brachy, on the other hand, mostly relies on brute strength to get the job done. For a P. irminia, while the venom isn't terrible to humans, it is more than potent enough for a prey roughly their size. 

Frankly, my overly venomous species (H. maculata, P. ornata, P. murinus, C. darlingi, etc.) rarely get prey smaller than themselves. They've never had trouble in the past. The worst case scenario I've seen is my sling H. maculata grabbing a dubia only to have it escape. It soon succumbed to the venom, and the T waddled on over to pick up the corpse!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## owlbear (Dec 16, 2015)

My Irminia is normally hidden except her toes, so I tend to guesstimate prey sizes. She's yet to have any trouble. I think it'd be fine.


----------



## JohnWhite (Dec 16, 2015)

I was worried cause I dropped the cricket in there and started second guessing myself went back to crush the head she was chowing on his head 

Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk

---------- Post added 12-16-2015 at 09:18 AM ----------




EulersK said:


> +1
> It certainly depends on the species. Any of the brachys, for instance, would have quite a bit of trouble taking down prey their size. But something like an A. geniculata or H. maculata? Don't worry about it. Think of it like this - how potent is the venom of the spider you're feeding? The majority of arboreals have fairly strong venom, and the prey will stop fighting pretty quickly. A brachy, on the other hand, mostly relies on brute strength to get the job done. For a P. irminia, while the venom isn't terrible to humans, it is more than potent enough for a prey roughly their size.
> 
> Frankly, my overly venomous species (H. maculata, P. ornata, P. murinus, C. darlingi, etc.) rarely get prey smaller than themselves. They've never had trouble in the past. The worst case scenario I've seen is my sling H. maculata grabbing a dubia only to have it escape. It soon succumbed to the venom, and the T waddled on over to pick up the corpse!


P.irminia I'm told has a nice bite .She or he's really defensive Sun tiger is common name 

Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk


----------



## mistertim (Dec 16, 2015)

I would rather feed multiple smaller prey than a big one. Don't want to risk my T's health


----------



## Angel Minkov (Dec 16, 2015)

A lot of people seem to forget that they are killing machines. 500 million years of evolution has taught them how to deal with prey as large as them. If you're worried that your spiderling might have a hard time tackling its prey, just crush the prey's head and leave it there.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## KnifingPanda (Jan 5, 2016)

When my G Pulchripes was a sling I didn't bother with pin head crickets and I went up to a slightly larger cricket, my G Pulchripes was roughly half and inch and she took down crickets her size very easily. My N Chromatus and B Smithi, both 1/2 inch, take down crickets their size no problem, and my LP when it was 1/2 to 1 inch she always took down crickets her sizer or even bigger, but that's what you can expect with an LP


----------



## Haksilence (Jan 5, 2016)

My brachy is but a wee sling, maybe 1/2-3/4 inch and regularly and aggressively taken crickets roughly her same size. And once daily larger than her because I guestimates her size wrong. See attached


----------



## ireleana (Jan 5, 2016)

My irminia so far is a very fast and aggressive eater. It's done and over in like 2 seconds, and that includes hunting it down. But my gbb is the same lol. I generally feed the size of abdomen or smaller. My little little guys I just pre kill.


----------



## gypsy cola (Jan 5, 2016)

Aggressive eaters I don't worry about. Very rarely do I ever give one a full cricket though. Some of my other slings need drumsticks. So large crickets for my slings are usually missing a leg or two.


----------



## Poec54 (Jan 5, 2016)

Depends on the species.  Some are relatively fearless with prey, others are more conservative.  Leave too large a cricket in and you may wind up with the spider getting eaten.  Then again,  many tarantulas will not eat dead prey.   When I feed crickets that are borderline on size, I'll pull off their large rear (jumping) legs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Poec54 (Jan 5, 2016)

Angel Minkov said:


> A lot of people seem to forget that they are killing machines. 500 million years of evolution has taught them how to deal with prey as large as them. If you're worried that your spiderling might have a hard time tackling its prey, just crush the prey's head and leave it there.


The vast majority of tarantulas that are born never make it to maturity; yes they're killing machines (as are all predators), but they also have a high loss rate.  Species have adapted to their habits and prey, and take the prey they're comfortable with.  For some, prey can be proportionately large (in the wild their choices may be limited, and they can't afford to pass up meals), for others it may be proportionately small (small prey may be more abundant, and there's no need for them to take risks with larger prey that could injure them).


----------



## micheldied (Jan 6, 2016)

If you're worried about the cricket harming the spider, kill the cricket first. Almost every T I've owned has been able and willing to take down such large prey items. The only exception so far has been the P. metallica, which are really, really nervous. However, they've taken large prekilled prey items.
I would be wary of feeding the large male crickets that have pretty large jaws.


----------



## Poec54 (Jan 6, 2016)

micheldied said:


> I would be wary of feeding the large male crickets that have pretty large jaws.


 
That's offset by female's greater appetite and larger size.  If cricket may be a bit large for the spider, I'd much rather give it a male cricket.


----------



## TheDarkFinder (Jan 6, 2016)

Never had a tarantula that would not eat pre killed. So I don't feed live. Simply not worth the risk.


----------



## Poec54 (Jan 6, 2016)

wintercroft said:


> Never had a tarantula that would not eat pre killed. So I don't feed live. Simply not worth the risk.


 
I have a lot of species, all ages and sizes; most won't take dead prey.  Some of the perpetually hungry ones (Acanthoscurria, Phormictopus, etc) will if I drop it on their front legs.  Tarantulas are hunters, not scavengers.


----------



## TheDarkFinder (Jan 6, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> I have a lot of species, all ages and sizes; most won't take dead prey.  Some of the perpetually hungry ones (Acanthoscurria, Phormictopus, etc) will if I drop it on their front legs.  Tarantulas are hunters, not scavengers.



That is the wonder about tarantulas. I have a lot of species too. And well they all get fed prekilled roaches. They all eat pre killed. 

Just because it does not work for you. Does not mean it does not work. But never had a problem with pre killed. Never.


----------

